# ubuntu



## 28265 (24 Avril 2008)

bonjour je possède un iMac G4 tournesol et j'aimerais installer Ubuntu ! Est ce possible ? et comment faire ?

Je suis novice

MERCI à tous   

Phil


----------



## Amalcrex (24 Avril 2008)

Il faut créer 2 partitions supplémentaires et télécharger ubuntu sur le site, ou commander les cd d'installation (4-6 semaines d'attente).
Ensuite tu boot avec le cd, soit tu lances sur le live cd puis l'installes, soit tu l'installes directement... suivre les indications données


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Avril 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Il faut créer 2 partitions supplémentaires et télécharger ubuntu sur le site, ou commander les cd d'installation (4-6 semaines d'attente).
> Ensuite tu boot avec le cd, soit tu lances sur le live cd puis l'installes, soit tu l'installes directement... suivre les indications données


Il faut précisser qu'il faut prendre la version PowerPC d'Ubuntu !

Il me semble que depuis le passage des Macs sur plateforme Intel, la version PPC n'est plus officielement supporté par contre :-/


----------



## Amalcrex (25 Avril 2008)

Ah ça je n'étais pas au courant... A vrai dire je n'ai jamais installé ubuntu sur mac, mais tu as sûrement raison...


----------



## Thierry6 (1 Mai 2008)

6.06 est la dernière version officiellement supportée pour PPC



> Note to PowerPC (PPC) users: The PowerPC platform of computers is not supported by the newest versions of Ubuntu. However Ubuntu 6.06 is still supported and available for your machine. Please use the link above to view the complete list of download locations to choose a location near you.


----------



## Goliath (2 Mai 2008)

28265 a dit:


> bonjour je possède un iMac G4 tournesol et j'aimerais installer Ubuntu ! Est ce possible ? et comment faire ?
> 
> Je suis novice
> 
> ...



http://chamblandes.tuxfamily.org/installationMac/preparatifs1.html

...et de toute façon va faire un tour sur le site d'Ubuntu car il y en a des choses à savoir...


----------



## Goliath (2 Mai 2008)

Thierry6 a dit:


> 6.06 est la dernière version officiellement supportée pour PPC



...la 7.10 aussi...


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Mai 2008)

Goliath a dit:


> ...la 7.10 aussi...


Non, la 7.10 n'est pas officiellement supporté pour PPC. Il y a eu des versions créer par "la communauté", mais pas de support officiel.


----------



## Goliath (2 Mai 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Non, la 7.10 n'est pas officiellement supporté pour PPC. Il y a eu des versions créer par "la communauté", mais pas de support officiel.



...pas "officiellement supporté" mais elle tourne bien sur les G4 et G5...


----------



## claud (17 Mai 2008)

J'ai installé 6.10(officiellement reconnu par ubuntu) sur un iBook G4 puis je suis passé
-par mise à jour banale- à 7.04 puis à 7.10 sans difficulté.

Mais auparavant j'avais cherché à installer 7.10(officieux) sans pouvoir booter
sur le CD desktop...


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Juin 2008)

Chez moi, la 7.10 PPC (Live CD) ne fonctionne pas sur mon Mini G4. Il semble qu'il y ait un problème avec la carte graphique ATI.  Pour la 8.04 PPC, c'est la même chose.

La 7.04 PPC fonctionnait assez bien en revanche.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (17 Juin 2008)

bonjour,
j'avais besion d'installer *ubuntu* *6.06 LTS PPC* sur mon troisième Imac 400Dv: 
LA V° Officielle de la canonical,reçue par la poste;
mais rien ne fonctionne ! 
au bout de 15 à 20 minutes; écran noir, arrêt du lecteur de cd-rom, donc je force l'arrêt...
j'ai pourtant la bonne version, et mon G3 est compatible,
 j'espérais faire une démo de cette version tournant sur Mac au cours d'une install-party le 29 juin,
des pistes pour me dépanner?

 sur "ubuntu-forum" ; je viens de trouver un début de solution:
generalite:live_cd:imacg3 - Documentation Ubuntu Francophone

merçi à tous,
cordialement,
patrick


----------



## Goliath (18 Juin 2008)

...personnellement j'ai tout laissé tomber car ça m'a pris trop le choux!!...le problème venait du fichier Yaboot... 3 jours pour en arriver à rien...

Voici les liens ou j'ai posté mes questions sur le forum français d'Ubuntu sans vraiment avoir une réponse...

Ici les liens 1 & 2 des post que j'ai lancé et ici l'autre où j'ai eu une maigre réponse qui ne m'a pas vraiment aidé...

...peut-être que l'installation sur les Mac Intel est plus aisé? ...en tout cas sur PPC la galère...

...on est bien sur Mac


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (18 Juin 2008)

bonjour,
hier soir impossible d'aboutir,
les deux procédures décrites sur le forum d'ubuntu me permettent bien de contourner le problème d'affichage mais ensuite je n'arrive qu'a créer la partition de swap,
la partition / racine d'installation de linux ne se fait pas !
j'ai le crash report pour le site launchpad/ubuntu mais je le poste pas ici pour pas encombrer le fil ni décourager les débutants ! 
je réserve ce copier-coller pour le forum Ubuntu ...
l'enquète continue, il me reste plus que 10 jours pour trouver une solution,
cordialement,
patrick JJ


----------



## Goliath (18 Juin 2008)

...t'as suivi le link PPC pour l'installation?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (18 Juin 2008)

Hello !
j'ai parcouru ce fil, mais comme j'essaie de monter une V° précédante (la 6.06)
je suis pas sûr du résultat !?!
impossible d'enregistrer ce fil sur disquette ! on y voit un fichier Pdf fantome !!!se télécharge pas !!!
dommage, je suis à deux kilomètres de chez moi ou j'ai pas l'adsl,
ce qui me complique la tâche,
cordialement,
patrick


----------



## Goliath (18 Juin 2008)

...pour moi la procédure est la même... je t'ai envoyé un message privé...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (19 Juin 2008)

merçi Goliath,
je file ouvrir ma BàL,

patrick


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (20 Juin 2008)

bonjour,
j'ai bien lu et relu le tuto (32 pages)bien fait!
mais;
1/ je démarre pas sur Yaboot,
donc impossible de redimensionner et préparer le disque dur avec l'outil de partitionnement, Gnu parted,
dommage; l'outil semble efficace, précis,
je ne peux que tenter en vain l'install depuis l'interface graphique Ubu 6.06
ce qui échoue à chaque fois,
donc, comment démarrer à coup sur avec Yaboot ?
merçi de vos réponses, toujours impossible de faire des recherches dans les forums...:mouais: parce que : WXP+IE = 
patrick


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (20 Juin 2008)

Ubuntu se fiche un peu de la communauté des Mac users ? non ?
j'aimerai votre avis, pas envie de repasser sur pc,
PjJ


----------



## Goliath (20 Juin 2008)

...le partitionnement des différentes partitions du dd je les ai faites avec l'outil 'utilitaire disque" (sous Mac, logique...) donc je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi tu utilises l'outil de partitionnement _Gnu parted_??? 

... quand je me suis lancé dans cette aventure, là où j'ai câlé (...et ça a câlé) c'est au démarrage d'Ubuntu (et de Xubuntu car j'ai installé celui-là aussi) car problème avec le fichier Yaboot. L'installation des différents éléments dans les différentes partitions se sont toujours bien achevés... bref je pense qu'avec les liens que je t'ai donné auparavant et si tu es un combattant, persévérant, patient & tuttifrutti  tu devrais y arriver... perso j'ai baissé les bras, peut-être que je réessayerai quand j'aurai un Intel... là avec mon G3, G4, G5 (sans énoncer les autres dinosaures...) je reste sous la pomme et j'y suis vraiment bien 




P.S. ...mais t'es sur PC Win?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (23 Juin 2008)

bonjour Goliath,
bien sur avec l'outil utilitaire de disque dur de mac OSX j'ai éffacé toutes les partitions (inutiles) créées sous linux, car V° non installable !
mais bien sur je persévère, 
il y a au moins un adhérent de l'assos linux qui est sur Mac,
je vais donc lui faire un mail pour savoir quelle V° de linux il utilise et sur quelle machine 
et je donnerai des nouvelles,
patrick


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (13 Août 2008)

Hello ?
finalement j'ai renoncé, :mouais:
il est bien plus simple d'installer Ubu sur un Pc même dépassé !
dommage pour apple, car j'aurai bien installé ce système (ou une autre distro linux) sur mes anciens Mac Ppc pour leur donner un petit coup de jeune, car j'arrive pas non plus à les upgrader; pas les softs, ni les cartes adéquates,ni la culture mac classic indispensable,
Patrick JJ


----------



## claud (13 Août 2008)

J'ai installé en février ubuntu sur un iBook G4 selon cette procédure:

"Tu partitionnes avec Utilitaire de disques Apple en
-une partition mac os étendu journalisé sur laquelle tu clones ton clone de sauvegarde
-une partition "espace libre" sur laquelle tu installes ubuntu 6.10 (pour ppc) en assisté
(sur le plus grand espace disponible).
Puis tu mets à jour vers 7.04 et 7.10
Cela marche fort bien. Je l'ai fait sur un iBook G4 en fevrier.
J'imagine qu'ensuite on peut mettre à jour vers 8.04
Pour booter tu appuies la touche Alt et tu choisis."
(je me cite)

A mon avis c'est plus simple que l'installation sur un mac intel.

Sur un mac ppc on peut prendre 6.06 au lieu de 6.10.

Qu'est-ce qui t'a arrêté?


----------



## estcethomas (14 Août 2008)

claud a dit:


> J'ai installé en février ubuntu sur un iBook G4 selon cette procédure:
> 
> "Tu partitionnes avec Utilitaire de disques Apple en
> -une partition mac os étendu journalisé sur laquelle tu clones ton clone de sauvegarde
> ...



j'ai fais la même chose mot à mot il y a déjà quelques temps et ça a parfaitement marché!!!
c'est ou que ça bloque?


----------



## vian (15 Août 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> j'ai fais la même chose mot à mot il y a déjà quelques temps et ça a parfaitement marché!!!
> c'est ou que ça bloque?




a l'installation d'ubuntu.


----------



## Amalcrex (16 Août 2008)

Mais encore?


----------



## estcethomas (16 Août 2008)

vian a dit:


> a l'installation d'ubuntu.



c'est un peu vaste...tu peux un petit peu préciser?:mouais:


----------



## Amalcrex (16 Août 2008)

c'est bien ce que j'essayais de lui soutirer. 
peut-être que c'est lors du partitionnement du disque, ou c'est simplement son cd qui n'a pas été bien gravé... qui sait


----------



## estcethomas (16 Août 2008)

oui c'est vrai que c'est assez souvent que le live cd est mal gravé!:rateau:
mais bon il y a plein de possibilité!
Mais sinon je pense à un truc tu habites où?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (18 Août 2008)

Hello !
je confirme; j'ai moi même plusieurs cd (Xubuntu, Ubuntu mac Ppc)
mal gravés; ne pas hésiter à faire le controle avec l'utilitaire adéquat
somme de controle ?
j'oublie son petit nom...
P J-J


----------



## claud (18 Août 2008)

Et même avant de graver penser à faire le "md5" après le téléchargement.
http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/md5sum


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (20 Août 2008)

bonjour à tous,
Oui, c'est bien ça, 
j'avais des V° corrompues, downloadées par mes soins mais incomplètes,
mais c'est la V° Cannonical officielle qui s'installe pas ! (6.06 ppc) sur un imac 400Dv,
j'ai renoncé faute de temps et de motivation,
d'ailleurs j'essairai la prochaine fois une V° Xubuntu plus lègère,
et donnerai des news bien sûr ici même,
patrick JJ


----------



## gagarts (26 Août 2008)

Bonsoir, 
Personnellement, en plus de recommander Xubuntu pour les petites config, je recommande à tout utilisateur de PPC qui veut mettre Ubuntu (7.XX et suivantes... je me rappelle plus pour les précédentes) de télécharger la version Alternate au lieu de la Desktop (LiveCD quoi !).
L'installation se passe en mode "texte", mais fonctionne mieux que la Live ! et vous pouvez suivre le tuto de chamblandes : http://chamblandes.tuxfamily.org/installationMac/preparatifs1.html en prennant le clavier Mac (pour les version 7.XX) et en Français de France 

pour la télécharger il faut trouver un mirroir sur lequel il y a un dossier 'ports' (pour les versions supportées par la communauté et plus par Canonical directement) et dedans de chercher votre bonheur. N'hésitez pas, comme moi à télécharger plusieurs versions (6.XX, 7.XX, 8.XX) et (après avoir vérifier les sommes MD5) à les graver pour tester celle(s) qui marche(nt) le mieux sur votre config ! (car ça varie aussi selon le modèle de mac... on n'est pas aidés, je vous le dit ! :'( )

allez, bon courage et à bientôt !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (26 Août 2008)

bonjour Gagarts,
je vais donc enfin pouvoir m'y remettre !
dès que la rentrée sera passée,
puis il me faut un lieu de downloadage efficace, lire le tuto etc.
je note dans mon agenda, 
et postes des news de l'expérience sur un Imac 400 Dv de 2000,
cordialement,
patrick


----------



## claud (26 Août 2008)

Je ne voudrais pas vous froisser les amis mais l'installation d'ubuntu par la version Alternate
est "diaboliquement" compliquée...
A réserver lorsque la méthode "classique"-que estcethomas et moi avons utilisée-est
inopérante (mac ppc très ancien).La méthode classique a fait ses preuves et est très
(je dis bien très) simple à mettre en uvre...
Et ubuntu est un univers passionnant !!
Profitez de Linux,c'est un monde à part...


----------



## gagarts (26 Août 2008)

claud a dit:


> Je ne voudrais pas vous froisser les amis mais l'installation d'ubuntu par la version Alternate
> est "diaboliquement" compliquée...


Heu... non, pas tant que ça !
Et puis, avec un tuto complet, no problemo ! 


claud a dit:


> A réserver lorsque la méthode "classique"-que estcethomas et moi avons utilisée-est
> inopérante (mac ppc très ancien).


Apriori, ce n'est pas un PPC si vieux ! mais la méthode Live (et non classique) ne fonctionne pas sur tous les modèles de Mac PPC "NewWorld"


claud a dit:


> La méthode classique a fait ses preuves et est très
> (je dis bien très) simple à mettre en uvre...
> Et ubuntu est un univers passionnant !!
> Profitez de Linux,c'est un monde à part...


Là, on est tous d'accord !  mais je persiste en disant qu'il s'agit d'une version LIVE et non Classique (tout dépends de l'habitude que l'on a de la souris


----------



## claud (27 Août 2008)

gagarts a dit:


> Et puis, avec un tuto complet, no problemo !
> 
> 
> Je viens de le lire attentivement;il est effectivement très bien fait (c'est "scolaire" donc
> clair;sans doute fait par un "prof" et non par un informaticien).Bravo! Et merci.


----------



## gagarts (28 Août 2008)

Il est pas de moi donc je retourne le compliment à son auteur... en y joignant les miens ! (car ce tuto m'a bien aidé... même s'il date un peu et qu'avec les nouvelles version des OS Xet ubuntu, les infos varient LEGEREMENT)

Allez, bonne install à tous et rendez-vous sous ubuntu !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (28 Août 2008)

mais:
aprés partitionnement du DD et préparation des partitions Home Swap etc.
sans anicroches, l'instalateur zappe;
1/ l'heure universelle
2/ le nom d'utilisateur et le mot de passe,
l'install se fait automatiquement, les paquets se décompressent normalement jusqu'à la fin,puis je redémarre sous OSX pour activer de nouveau la journalisation,
et je repart sous linux, mais là, impossible de renseigner : nom utilisateur et password !!! puisque non saisi à l'install,
comment faire ?
depuis le Cd d'install (Xubunut alternate PPc 6.06) 
impossible de revenir uniquement à la saisi du nom utilisateur et password !!!
il faut, je suppose refaire toute l'install :mouais:
d'autres pistes ?
merçi encore pour le tuto qui m'as permis d'installer (enfin !) linux sur mon imac ,
cordialement,
patrick JJ


----------



## gagarts (28 Août 2008)

Bonsoir,
Je te conseille une version plus récente d'Ubuntu... la 7.04 ou la 7.10 voire même la 8.04. (les deux dernières -si je ne me trompe- n'étant supportée que par la communauté et non plus par canonical elle-même...)
J'ai fais l'install à partir de la 7.10 sur ma palourde ! (avant de mettre ensuite à jour vers la 8.04 via le net !)
Et il me semble que la 6.06 n'était pas super stable pour PPC... j'avais fais ma première VRAIE expérience sous Ubuntu pour PPC avec la 6.10 car la 6.06 ne fonctionnait pas correctement chez moi !
Mais comme je crois l'avoir dit plus haut, chaque version ne fonctionnera pas forcément avec tous les PPC le mieux est d'en avoir quelques unes et de tester... 
Mes tests sur PPC ne se sont portés que sur des G3 (iBook, iMac et PowerMac (B&B) d'avant 2002) donc, pour les G4, je n'ai aucune expérience... Tente le coup, télécharge quelques versions (une par une pour la tester) puis grave et tente l'install !
Maintenant que ton HD est partitionné, tu perdras moins de temps... et il y aura des automatismes qui vont venir ! 
Désolé de ne pas pouvoir faire plus ! Bon courage et n'abandonne pas ! ça vaut le coup !

PS : Pour info, c'est quoi la config 'hardware' de ton iMac G4 tournesol ?


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (29 Août 2008)

bonjour gagarts,
perso ma config (si ça peux aider à résoudre le problème)
c'est un *imac 400 Dv* de l'an 2000, donc un *G3* Blueberry,
(je sais pas qui dans la discussion à un G4 tournesol),
je vais donc essayer de trouver un lieu de downloadage rapide pour les V° que je n'ai pas encore: xubu alternate 7.0 et 8.0 pour Ppc, 
et les bonnes adresses de sites miroir,
puis, dès la deuxième semaine de septembre je donne des news,
cordialement,
Patrick


----------



## gagarts (31 Août 2008)

pour le tournesol, c'était par rapport à la personne à l'origine de ce sujet ! désolé, je me suis trompé (la fatigue sans doute) ! 

Pour ta config, elle est proche de celles sur lesquelles j'ai pu faire des tests... si tu veux, pour ma palourde, j'ai téléchargé celle là : 
http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/xubuntu/ports/releases/7.10/release/
(alternate, bien-sûr !)
et ensuite à mettre à jour vers 8.04... quant aux 'dépôts', jette un oeil ici : 
http://xubuntu.org/news/hardy/ports
ça aide !

pour finir, lors de mon installation sur mon ibook 'palourde' j'ai fais un semblant de tuto, si ça te tente, demande par MP ! 

@+


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (2 Septembre 2008)

des liens ! 
j'examine tout ça dès la seconde quinzaine,
surchargé par une install (photo) en province, et trés trés en retard !
cordialement,
patrick


----------



## JPTK (17 Octobre 2008)

Très séduit au départ et puis j'ai vite déchanté, faut dire que le PC de ma copine tournait sous VISTA, moi qui n'utilise que OSX, je ne pouvais qu'apprécier UBUNTU et pourtant...

On a installé donc la dernière version "hardy heroes" (un truc comme ça). En 15 jours on a déjà eu 2 freeze, quelques bugs d'affichages sous Firefox et d'autres applis, en particulier les menus déroulants qui s'affichent pas, ne se déroulent pas... et ce soir c'était le ponpon, impossible de booter à cause d'une erreur système, Ubuntu proposait de booter sur une nouvelle session mais ça ne fonctionnait pas mieux. Alors ok, depuis que la batterie est morte (10 jours après l'install entre nous soit dit) le pc a été éteint brutalement 4-5 fois parce qu'on zappait qu'il y avait plus la batterie pour prendre le relais mais quand même (une batterie pourtant bien reconnue au début, avec 1h d'autnomie).

Ce soir on a donc été obligé de réinstaller la distrib, autant sur mac je connais toutes les manip pour me sortir d'une situation délicate mais là que dalle... et j'ai cherché rapidement sur les forums appropriés, mis à part de démarrer sur un CD de réparation dont j'ai oublié le nom, j'ai pas vu grand chose.

Alors UBUNTU, je lui donne une seconde chance, mais franchement j'aime pas trop, juste backtrack la distrib que j'avais essayé est mieux foutue, rien que l'utilitaire de DD pour partionner sous UBUNTU est une vraie merde, pas pratique voir inopérant, combien de fois j'ai été obligé de rebooter Ubuntu pour formater une clé USB ou un DD car j'avais droit à une erreur à chaque tentative alors que ça fonctionnait du 1er coup après reboot (j'ai l'habitude now), la gestion du wifi est pas terrible non plus, idem sous backtrack c'est mieux. Dommage que BT fonctionne qu'en bootlive apparemment (curieux...) sinon je l'aurais installé à la place, je vais aller regarder du côté de DEBIAN mais bon avant on va donner une seconde chance à UBUNTU.

En attendant pas du tout convaincu, quand je vois la puissance, la fiabilité, l'ergonomie, l'intelligence et l'intuitivité de OSX, je me dis qu'il y a encore du boulot sur LINUX, ça suffit pas de faire des bureaux en 3D et tout le tintouin, manque surtout l'essentiel je trouve, un OS fiable à 100 %.

Alors ça vient peut-être du PC, j'en sais rien, mais bon apparemment tout était bien reconnu niveau hardware, c'est un PACKARDBELL easynote, un truc assez récent, 1 go de ram, 120 go de DD.


----------



## Goliath (17 Octobre 2008)

...Ubuntu faut avoir un coup de coeur...  ...personnellement je croyais l'avoir eu...

... faut avoir un week-end sans des enfants, de toute façon j'en ai pas...


----------



## JPTK (17 Octobre 2008)

Goliath a dit:


> ...Ubuntu faut avoir un coup de coeur...  ...personnellement je croyais l'avoir eu...
> 
> ... faut avoir un week-end sans des enfants, de toute façon j'en ai pas...



Hein ?????? :rateau::rateau::rateau:

Bon alors je croyais que c'était le top du linusque moi :mouais:
Faut prendre quoi ? DEBIAN ? MANDRIVA ?


----------



## gagarts (17 Octobre 2008)

Le TOP de Nunux ne dépends QUE de TES besoins !

Perso, j'ai installé (ou fait installé à distance par téléphone, c'est dire !) Ubuntu (et Xubuntu sur pratiquement 10 ordis différents (PC et Mac) et chacun à eu son lot de surprises mais toujours dû à un défaut Hardware...

Au niveau software, il y a eu aussi quelques ajustement à faire (sur les macs en particulier ainsi que sur l'Eee-PC), mais sinon, en règle général, l'aide fourmille sur le net et on trouve très vite la solution ! (c'est l'avantage de la communauté)

Perso, je suis allergique aux lignes de commandes... je les laisse aux autres (ce qui ne veux pas dire que je n'ai pas eu à en taper ou en copier/coller dans le terminal...)

Et je suis pleinement satisfait des Ubuntu que j'ai chez moi ! Mais je leur préfère Mac OS X Leopard et sa rapidité/fluidité...

Bref ! pour en revenir au début : tout dépends de ce que tu veux en faire... chaque distribution a ses avantages et ses inconvénients ! L'avantage, c'est que tu peux en tester plusieurs avant de choisir CELLE que tu garderas !


----------

